# Rear left and right speakers not working



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If their is no sound what so ever best option is take it to the dealer if its under warranty. If there is noise just low, that is one of the issues of the cheap speakers they are and best bet is to swap them out.


----------



## titan2363 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you have the 9 speaker pioneer system there's probably a factory amplifier and the rear channel is more than likely shot...just take it to the dealer and have em swap it out...if your out of warranty bypass the rear channel on the amp


----------

